# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Порекомендуйте акушера для домашних родов!

## Ramadana

Девченки, я в Калуге всего 2 года, пытаюсь найти по рекомендациям акушера для домашних родов. У кого есть опыт - расскажите! А то впечатление, что в Калуге врачи против ЕР

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ramadana, очень вряд ли вот так в открытую кто-то кого-то порекомендует. Думаю, что если и задавать такой вопрос, то в формате: "Порекомендуйте в личку". Увы, пока домашние роды с акушеркой вне закона. 
Т.е. если такая практика в Калуге или где-то еще и существует, то она подпольна.
Люди со специальной квалификацией не имеют права оказывать помощь в родах на дому. Эту деятельность государство пока не лицензирует. И неизвестно, когда станет лицензировать. Т.е. условно, если кто-то оказался со специальными навыками у вас в момент родов, то с т.з. государства, этот человек должен стоять сложив руки или в крайнем случае судорожно вызывать скорую. А также не запрещено рожать без медицинской помощи вообще, так называемые соло-роды.

----------


## Ramadana

ТОГДА, пожалуйста, в личку!!!!

----------


## Ramadana

Вот в европе счастливые семьи, там разрешено!

----------


## Алёнка

Девочки, а как сейчас по этому поводу? Я ищу акушерку для домашних родов. Может, кто-то знает, как неофициально с кем-то можно договориться?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Сейчас с этим делом дело обстоит также, как я отвечала в этой теме на несколько постов выше. Ничего не изменилось. Искать только через личных знакомых.

----------


## Алёнка

Понятно. Спасибо за ответ! Будем искать

----------


## Vers

Девочки, порекомендуйте в личку!) Очень хотелось бы найти акушера для домашних родов. Первые роды были не из приятных (в больнице), поэтому есть страстное желание рожать второго дома. На данный момент на учет ещё не стала, поскольку не нашла отзывов про врачей из жк в районе улицы Зерновой (мы на Малинниках обитаем, было бы удобно там стать на учет). И вот, может глупый, вопрос- имеет ли значение где стоять на учете, если в планах есть домашние роды? И вообще, сколько может стоить наслаждение родить дома?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Это вы мощно спросили, я считаю.
Думаю, что надо сначала найти акушера (акушерку) и с ней обговаривать моменты все.

----------


## kazangi

я стояла на учете на Радищева у Лосевой - очень довольна, рекомендую! Не напрягает никак, и нормально отнеслась к моей поздней постановке))

----------


## Алёнка

Одна акушерка из Москвы Оля сказала, что берёт 35 тыс. за выезд на дом и принятие родов. Но также она предложила по телефону процесс родов консультировать. Мы положили ей на телефон 3 тыс. (как бы в качестве оплаты её услуг), и она нас консультировала. Рожали вдвоём с мужем, периодически ей звонили. За нашу с ней предварительную встречу-знакомство заплатили 1 тыс.
Мне помогли её подсказки: 1)померить самой себе раскрытие за день до родов (у меня получилось) и 2)не волноваться, что плацента сразу не родилась. По её совету Полили на живот прохладную воду, помассировали живот, и через 2,5 часа она выпала.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Одна акушерка из Москвы Оля сказала, что берёт 35 тыс. за выезд на дом и принятие родов. Но также она предложила по телефону процесс родов консультировать. Мы положили ей на телефон 3 тыс. (как бы в качестве оплаты её услуг), и она нас консультировала. Рожали вдвоём с мужем, периодически ей звонили. За нашу с ней предварительную встречу-знакомство заплатили 1 тыс.
> Мне помогли её подсказки: 1)померить самой себе раскрытие за день до родов (у меня получилось) и 2)не волноваться, что плацента сразу не родилась. По её совету Полили на живот прохладную воду, помассировали живот, и через 2,5 часа она выпала.


Интересно, Ален, спасибо, что написали. А где-то есть ваш рассказ о родах?

----------


## Anastasia

Доброго всем времени суток! Порекомендуйте и мне акушерку для домашних родов! Очень жду информации в личке!
Я живу в Калужской области только 4 месяца и совсем никого здесь не знаю( До этого жила в Москве, где и родила первенца. Роды были не домашние, т к муж был против, но в этот раз уговорю))) Рожала по контракту в обычном роддоме, но в специальной палате (ванна, полутороспальная кровать, мяч) и с акушеркой из центра традиционной медицины Садовой. Все прошло гладко, впечатления остались очень хорошие, но хочу в этот раз родить дома!
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## mamaRita

Слушайте, насколько я знаю, у нас в городе одна акушерка, которая принимает роды на дому... Но она стоит многих! И все тут знают, о ком я :Smile:  Кому нужны контакты, обращайтесь. Мне хотелось, чтобы люди, которые недавно в Калуге, знали эту информацию, а то читая эту тему у меня сложилось впечатление, что таких акушерок по меньшей мере несколько и информация о них передается из уст в уста. Это не настолько секретно, хотя законом действительно никак не оговорено.

----------


## Алёнка

Да, всё хочу написать о родах... Но никак не соберусь. 

Если кратко: рожала быстро, чуть больше двух часов. В тёплой ванне на сильных схватках чувствовала себя комфортнее, чем на суше. Совсем не кричала на схватках - боль терпимая. Контролировала себя - старалась правильно дышать. 
Во время потуг не знала - это уже потуги или в туалет хочется? Потому что не думала, что так быстро они настанут - вроде только начала рожать. Позвонили акушерке - она сказала пальцами пощупать. Так как за день до этого я мерила себе раскрытие, то знала, что пальцы могут войти очень глубоко. А в это время в ванне они вошли только на две фаланги. Акушерка сказала, что это головка. После очередной потуги уже на одну фалангу. И тут я стала орать - как бы помогать себе криком. Молчать было невозможно. Это даже не боль, а какая-то мощнейшая сила, которая усиливалась от моего орания. Наверное, потуг 6-7 я орала (как сказал муж, сама-то думала, что раза 3-4).
Ребёнок вышел в воду, достали. Особо не кричал, а только пытался задышать, чуть-чуть вскрикунл. Рановато из воды вынули. Долго на нас смотрел. Где-то через полчаса начал сосать грудь, целый час сосал. 
Уже полтора часа прошло, а плацента не рождалась. Акушерка сказала полить холодной водой на живот, помассировать живот. В общем, через два с половиной часа после рождения ребёнка плацента выпала. 
Всё отлично - ни разрывов, ни каких-либо других неприятностей. 
Это только сухие факты, а сколько впечатлений, чувств, радости - просто не передать! Но это надо отдельно писать, долго, чтобы с чувствами было.

А насчёт акушерки в Калуге - мне давали телефон Кати Беляевой. Но она была занята как раз в моё время, а так бы я её, наверное, пригласила. Но, в конечном итоге, я рада, что сама с мужем справилась. Такое чувство, что сама за всё отвечала, а так бы очень на помощь акушерки полагалась.

----------


## Anastasia

Аленка, а где вы готовились к домашним родам? Ходили ли вы на курсы для беременных? Если да, то на какие?

----------


## Polixenia

девушки, извините, что влезаю, но я бы, пожалуй, не стала оставлять в публичном доступе телефоны людей без их личного согласия.

----------


## olga_s

> девушки, извините, что влезаю, но я бы, пожалуй, не стала оставлять в публичном доступе телефоны людей без их личного согласия.


только что хотела написать тоже самое

----------


## Алёнка

Вы правы - не стоило оставлять телефон. Если кому нужно - пусть лично спрашивают. Хорошо, что его удалили (наверное, модератор форума). 

Готовилась к родам сама, так как не было возможности ездить на курсы - далеко. Прочитала много книг, среди них: Алла Киржаева, Мишель Оден, Дик Рид и другие. Все можно скачать с интернета. 

Также просмотрела много документальных фильмов о родах. И теорию, и съёмки как это происходит - на многих примерах (в воду, на сухую, выход ребёнка ручкой вперёд, ножками, рождение двойни и т.д.). Сначала неловко было смотреть с мужем, а под конец -  очень естесственно, как будто это всё запросто. Многое для себя узнала из этих фильмов - очень они помогают. И муж тоже почувствовал себя уверенным. 

Конечно, если есть возможность, лучше с мужем на курсы походить - даже если не ради информации, а просто потому, что это сближает.

----------


## Catrin

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, сохранились ли у кого-нибудь контакты "домашней" акушерки, не знаете - принимает ли она еще? С мужем недавно переехали в Жиздринский район, оба за ЕР, но до сих пор не нашли подходящего врача -гинеколога, который бы не настаивал на УЗИ, прививках и т.д., а у местных "деревенских" и подавно делать нечего. Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого можно проконсультироваться насчет ведения беременности и домашних родов, буду Вам очень признательна. С ув. Екатерина.

----------

